# GA16 Engine Dress Up Kit



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hey i am working on cleaning up my engine, and i was wondering if anybody knows where to kit a engine dress up kit (blue) for a GA16 Sentra. ANY help would be appreiciated on this. Thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

all custom man...

you can take your valve cover to a shop..
and get it powder coated for about $60 bux.... and u can get sparkplug wires... and shiney chrome nuts and bolts...

Or you can chrome your valve cover... looks good

you can get headers.... those always look good when you open the hood, or hell even a turbo LoL...


----------



## super99gxelimited (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a 99 gxe limited and want the b13 aluminum valve cover. Which model and motor do i get it off of. I have the 1.6l


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The B13 in the US was available from 1991-1993. All models trims had the GA16DE engine except for the SE-R, which had the SR20DE. All B13's had aluminum valve covers in the US.


----------



## SykotikCamber (Mar 20, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> The B13 in the US was available from 1991-1993. All models trims had the GA16DE engine except for the SE-R, which had the SR20DE. All B13's had aluminum valve covers in the US.


1994 as well. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

